# Another grieving cockatiel (longish post)



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everyone - it's my first time joining and posting here but I've used this site as a resource before. I need some advice and support!

I'm new to cockatiels but have had budgies for years. The background is this - my male bonded cockatiel named Danny has been living outside for a month in our new aviary. We have budgies in there as well - I've read so much controversial information regarding keeping the two together and the bird man I bought the tiel pair from said they would be fine. I should have trusted my own instinct especially as I thought they cockatiel pair were in the nest box too much with no eggs and not getting enough correct food (fruit/veg)) Yesterday when I was outside I heard a ruckus and found a budgie in the cockatiel next box - pulled her out and took the cockatiels out into another cage. Neither one seriously hurt as I was close by. However on the same day, yesterday, the female just died of egg binding.I'm so devastated as when I spoke to what I thought as a knowledgable bird person they said they pair would be fine - my instincts told her otherwise but I've never had tiels before. Poor thing - she did nothing wrong and I feel badly.

I've taken the male out of the aviary and decided mixing them is defiantly NOT a good idea. So I've got Danny (the male) in the house now in a cage. Half the time he's more perked up than he ever was in the aviary, but the other half of the time he sits at the bottom of the cage. This is only day one after the females death and he's no longer with a flock of birds. Is this ok for an adjustment period? He's not fluffed up and also climbs around the cage. He doesn't seem to be eating much. However when I open the door to let him out he is so happy to fly around the room and will sometimes 'step up' on my finger.

What can I do to help him settle? I'm concerned he's not eating much also.... He'll whistle/scream loudly for a period of time and then stop. But when out of the cage will preen and shake his feathers. A few stretches too. I'm not keen to get another female right away and put in the cage not knowing how he'd react. Does he need another bird? Will he bond with me? Eventually I'd like to build an extention on the aviary where I can have the cockatiels separate as I'd like to get into breeding but now is not th etime! Suggestions?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry about your female. I would definitely wait a little while before introducing him to another tiel- if that's what you decide to do. Right now, he wants his lost mate and needs time to grieve. I do think he can bond with you. There is some good advice under the training and bonding section of the forum to help with this. Single birds just need to have lots of interaction with their humans and can do okay without another bird if they get enough human time.

How are his droppings looking? It's been a big adjustment for him. So his not eating initially is understandable. Try offering him his favorite treats. But I would watch him closely and consider a vet visit if he doesn't perk up in case the female died from something contagious (I know you said it was egg binding- but if it wasn't....) Just try to spend time with him, sitting by his cage, talking to him, etc. And again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks - so nice to have some support and words of encouragement! His dropping have been pretty watery - but the most recent one was normal. I'm home a lot recently so have been spending a good deal of time with him. He sits at the bottom of the cage until I come in the room, and then wants out! Although at the moment he's pacing at the bottom and chewing on paper.

He's interested in millet spray but not the normal food nor fruit and veg. Do you think he'll adjust to being in a cage. It's a good size but nothing like the freedom of an aviary.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

If he's stressed, his droppings can be watery. I would just watch them to make sure it's not illness. I don't have any experience with avery birds but I would think he can adjust as long as he has out of the cage time. Hopefully others with avery birds on here will see this post and can address the question better than I can. 

Tiels are also social eaters. So maybe he's not used to eating by himself. Maybe try eating your dinner or lunch with him and see if this perks his interest in eating?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Part of the not-eating issue might be the fact that he's in a new location. It's not uncommon for a bird in a new home to not eat for three days because it's so frightened (although your bird seems to be pretty confident). It's easier for nervous birds to eat hanging food (like millet spray) because they can watch for danger while they nibble, instead of letting down their guard to stick their head in a food cup. Try hanging up some leafy greens to see if he'll eat them - they'll help provide moisture so he doesn't get too thirsty. Make sure he gets all the millet spray he can eat too. He needs to keep up his strength while he adjusts to all the changes in his life, and not eating will do him more harm than a temporarily unbalanced diet will.

Chewing up paper is nesting behavior, and staying in the bottom of the cage can be nesting behavior too (it can also be a sign of illness, so keep a close eye on him). His hormones are in breeding mode at the moment, and since he's lost his mate it will be better for him if you can lower his hormone level and get him out of breeding mode. The easiest way to do that is the long nights treatment (12-14 hours of uninterrupted darkness every night for at least a week). It doesn't have to be pitch black but it has to be dark and quiet enough to seem like night. This tricks his body into thinking it's winter and therefore not a good time to breed. This technique doesn't work on some cockatiels but it works on most, and the recent upheaval that your tiel has experienced will also contribute to lowering his hormone level.


----------



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the invaluable advice - I was just reading in the breeding section about the long nights - the first time I had heard of it. Also that makes sense with nesting behaviour as had been sitting in the nest box with his hen for many hours during the day.

At the moment he in the room with the tv - meaning it's not a good room for the long nights as the tv is often on in the evenings. However we have a small house - the only other room would be my step daughter's room who is away for the week. It gets dark and quiet in there - but then he wouldn't have any interaction during the day. Do you think it would be more upsetting to move his cage back and forth between rooms?

Thanks for the advice on millet - he DOES like eating that but I've been hesitant to give too much based on diet. I've been putting in greens and vegi's but he hasn't been interested so I make sure to hang up some more millet.

He's also quiet repetitively loud! I've been sitting next to him talking quietly and that seems to have some effect to quiet him but not always. Any more suggestions there on how to calm him? He seems to just have one sound!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's OK to move the cage to a different room at bedtime so he can sleep quietly, then move it back to a more active location during the daytime.

Cockatiels use a loud shrieking sound to call to each other - this is called a flock call. He is probably trying to locate his mate, and will give up after a few days. Try to talk to him and pay attention to him when he's not shrieking; if you talk to him when he's screaming, you are inadvertently teaching him that this is a good way to get your attention.


----------



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

I moved his cage last night and all seemed well - so I'll give that try for a week and see if it helps with his hormones. I had read about giving him attention when he's quiet is better - not screaming but will keep working on those things. The newest challenge is getting him back in the cage now - but I've posted that question under bonding. Thanks!


----------

